# I've never seen a Skyline showcar close to anything like this..



## GTRJack (Aug 27, 2005)

Well I don't know what to say about this car other then you guys must take a look. It's a widebody kit R33 with R34 front, maybe it could be an R33 GTS-t for all I know. Maybe it's very odd but looking at it I have to give props to the costume work and the interior. Not of my taste to let it be said, looks complete like NFSU  They should've focused a wide rear insted of a wide front, well from all I know it could be a FWD Honda Civic under it :runaway: 

Take a look: Putfile - skyline 75


----------



## V_Spec (Aug 19, 2006)

it looks terrible from my point of view, but props for thw job.

And looking the rear windows it looks really like an R33  , not a Integra or Civic , oh well lets hope its not :runaway:


----------



## crazyass (Sep 12, 2006)

i'm affraid it is.. it's an r33 with the r34 front end... sadly... the owner and creator of that thing should be in jail... that a crime


----------



## Zero (Jun 15, 2006)

Can't stand the R33 with a 34 front. Admittedly I haven't even looked at the link, but the lines of the car just don't go together so think I'll give it a miss


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

What a bag of sh1t.


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

looks like a lot of $$ and time went into it, but that is not for me.
No disrespect.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Saw the car earlier this year at that very show in Punches Town. Have to say it doesn't look any better from a distancve either! Regardless, you have to admire the work and time and effort that went into it, even if it's not to everyone's taste


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Would be perfect for me,so i dont need to push away the snow with a snowshovel,i could only drive to the entry of my shop and back,perfect:chuckle:


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

i quite like it...just needs to push his wheels out more at the front. Oh and the spoilers sh!t


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*Bag*



Trev said:


> What a bag of sh1t.



Thats a bit strong isnt it? Calling someone elses car 'Sh1t'.

Its nice people do things out of the box sometimes, I guess I would have been better if he had a stage 1 tune and a rip-off copy bodykit and post pictures up afte he'd washed and polished it, then he'd get 'thats nice' comments.

Mad car for sure, but 'sh1t', no I dont agree.

Andy


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

Andy Barnes said:


> Thats a bit strong isnt it? Calling someone elses car 'Sh1t'.
> 
> Its nice people do things out of the box sometimes, I guess I would have been better if he had a stage 1 tune and a rip-off copy bodykit and post pictures up afte he'd washed and polished it, then he'd get 'thats nice' comments.
> 
> ...


Completely agree with that!!!


----------



## SB Performance (Sep 17, 2006)

The front is nice I think...it does have one of those dumb things on the back, you cant really call that a spoiler can you, its got no blade, lol


----------



## Ghostdog (Oct 30, 2002)

Thats a fat ride yo, I hear its got a Vtec rotary with a twin turbo supercharger.

I bet he lives his life 1/4 mile at a time


----------



## Ed. (Apr 21, 2006)

It is a R33 GTS-T,here it is in its 1st incarnation










































and the way it is now


















It won top awards at both Max Power live and 100% Modified this (biggest modified car show here), it wins the 'different' award if nothing else,1 of the guys who helped put it together is on here too,Ill get him along to say a few words.


----------



## Spoons (Jul 6, 2005)

It's imaginative and different, also a good colour.


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

it's certainly no worse than the do luck r33 GTR.....

quality of the job looks okay, just not sure about the result, fair play for being different!

Simon


----------



## Philip (Jan 17, 2002)

Andy Barnes said:


> Thats a bit strong isnt it? Calling someone elses car 'Sh1t'.
> 
> Its nice people do things out of the box sometimes, I guess I would have been better if he had a stage 1 tune and a rip-off copy bodykit and post pictures up afte he'd washed and polished it, then he'd get 'thats nice' comments.
> 
> ...


I think it's absolutely awful - it looks ridiculous. 

Maybe I'd think differently if I was flogging body kits and the like to that market though  

Phil


----------



## Gez (Jan 8, 2003)

Not my cup of tea......OK for demo purposes


----------



## Luckham (Nov 10, 2005)

Trev said:


> What a bag of sh1t.


 I agree with Andy Barnes saying that it's a bag of sh1t does seem a bit harsh, especially when some of the people connected with it are part of this forum.. 

Why not simply state that it's not to your taste?!? 

Personally it's not to my taste either, but I can appreciate the work and effort that has gone into it..


----------



## GTRBrian (Oct 23, 2006)

i like the exhaust


----------



## BigBob (Sep 7, 2003)

As a demo car for someone looks the dogs, as a practical everyday car not so sure. I like it though!

Bob


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

totally ruined, dont tell me it aint, its chaved and theres proof in the photo with chavs around it!


----------



## skyline_boy (Apr 25, 2006)

i like that


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Not my cuppa tea but each to their own, would be a VERY boring world if we all liked the same things !


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Andy Barnes said:


> Thats a bit strong isnt it? Calling someone elses car 'Sh1t'.


Yes I agree, my words were harsh after having a very bad few days.

My apologies to all concerned, although the car is 100% not to my taste.


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

I reckon with a less intrusive bodykit, in fact a very low profile kit, and some tasteful wheels with a good offset, it would actually look quite good. I like the colour, and the fact that someone has put a lot of time into putting it together nicely.
I dont recall too many people slagging off the R324. The original BeeR324 is lovely and so is sideway's on here. Some people take cars to the extreme like that because they love that type of attention. Fair play, because they know they will always get the negative comments aswell.


----------



## leon (Dec 1, 2005)

each to their own really. different people have different ideas for different things. this is a purpose built show car and thats what it is ment to do !! to show off and to be stand out from the rest gettting noticed!! if its a private car then dont think many people will be going this extreme as its impracticle for everyday use. Still I do find it a bit OTT to be honest and not my tast but I will defo look at it if I see it in a show as it does do what it design to do SHOW car!!!


----------



## SiKBoY (May 15, 2006)

Dont forget Bee*R do also do a 334 kit !

And it doesnt look as monsterous as that thing.

My opinion as skylines etc become cheaper the max power bodystyling club will stop buying corsa's.


----------



## GT-R Z (Mar 13, 2005)

Correct me if I'm wrong here.......I think they have grafted a Datsun race lower front splitter onto its air dam.I'm almost certain.The Japanese 240-Z track cars in the late 70's used one just like that.
.......Vinny:squintdan


----------



## mava_rules (Feb 22, 2006)

dont think it looks too bad although the more you look at it the more you think maybe not
nice work done though something that probably one in the world of hats off to that.


----------



## SB Performance (Sep 17, 2006)

Ghostdog said:


> Thats a fat ride yo, I hear its got a Vtec rotary with a twin turbo supercharger.
> 
> I bet he lives his life 1/4 mile at a time


:chuckle: Was going to say, I think he just upgraded from his Nova :chuckle:


----------



## skykit (Apr 14, 2006)

that car could look amazing, but needs toning down a little imo


----------



## LSky (Feb 11, 2005)

Apart from the body kit, I quite like it. Have always liked the R34 front end, not so the rear end. I prefer the R33 rear end so to combine the two gets my thumbs up.


----------



## Kruizer (Dec 5, 2005)

Thanks for all the comments lads, good and bad but we were starting up our bodyshop and it is a demo car of what we are able to build. For the record we have dyno sheets to prove the the GTS engine ran 453bhp with 454 lbs torque so its not all show however the car doesn't drive anywhere anymore, its parked up outside the shop mostly.

Thanks again to Ben from GTC for the bonnet and Gar for the abflug front bumper !


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Not my cup of tea but someones spent aload of dosh on that.The front wasn`t to bad, but the rear - Speechless,whats gone on there. Its not as bad as that thing that Nemesis Performance built a few years ago though that really was ..................


----------

